
Ask HN: Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) Companies? - iiothn
Long Time HNer reader posting under a new account.<p>I’m the PM for an Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) project at a large US company.  We are currently undertaking a market survey looking for partners and vendors to support our IIoT project.  As a large company, we traditionally do business with other large companies, however, as a HNer, I suspect there are many excellent startup &#x2F; small &#x2F; medium IIoT companies flying under our radar.<p>I’m interested in learning more about IIoT companies and ideally, including them in our market survey.  Please post your company info here or send me a link at “iiothn [at] gmail [dot] com”<p>Thanks!<p>Note: As this is an industrial project, consumer focused companies &#x2F; products are likely a poor fit
======
mobileexpert
It would help if you scoped your request to the parts of the stack you are
looking at help with.

For instance if you are interested in soup to nuts sensors in the field to
predictive maintenance software in the cloud, is very different set of
companies than if you are just interested in data collection layer, signal
transmission layer, storage layer, business logic or analytics layers.

You will find start ups that claim to be "full stack" but you might want to
have some caution and understand what they've actually built and where it is
in "in production" not in pilot or PoC phases.

The other interesting thing about IIoT start ups is that many are focused on
specific verticals/application areas.

Companies involved with tracking trucking fleets versus operating drone fleets
versus monitoring oil fields seem unlikely to all be relevant to you.

------
leritzi
I work in a large company and we've been trialing PTC/Thingworx. They have
been painful to work with- I'm pushing that we move to a company that is more
open. I'd be keen to hear other experiences and alternatives.

------
kevinherron
Well, we're not solely an IIoT company, but we do have an IIoT solution:
[https://inductiveautomation.com/solutions/iiot](https://inductiveautomation.com/solutions/iiot)

I think we're best recognized as an HMI/SCADA company.

------
brd
Spoke with the CTO of [http://www.fybr-tech.com/](http://www.fybr-tech.com/)
the other day. They've definitely built some interest tech that could be
repurposed for IIoT use cases.

